# This cage? & Play Pens?



## Pandora and Luna (Jul 4, 2015)

I just ordered a cage from Amazon and the cage calculator said it can hold 4 ratties. Realistically, you minus 1-2. Since, I'm only getting two girls, I figured it was good enough. Opinions? http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00CETSHN2?redirect=true&ref_=ya_st_dp_summary

Also, I need a place to freeroam. I plan on using my bathroom but, my parents only agreed if I clean it thoroughly after each use. My brother is moving out and I'm getting his room for my animals and that includes my rats. I wanted to get a playpen and use mats or towels under it so it's easier to clean and under my terms (my parents hate my animal hobby so they try to ignore them, lmao). Any recommend play pens? Would I need to make one? If so, any good instructions? Not looking to spend $100 (im not the richest), though. I'd rather clean the floor everyday, lol. Thank you.


----------



## MyrtlesMom (Oct 7, 2014)

Tarp and cardboard boxes...or if you want a nicer look you can buy colored coroplast off eBay (the stuff political signs are made of) and tape them together. You could even make a pvc frame for it if you wanted. Lowes/homedepot will cut it size for you and you can just squish the connections in and secure the coroplast with zip ties, bolts, or rivets.

For an easier option... http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B000H...al+playpen&dpPl=1&dpID=51QLj+BrMzL&ref=plSrch


----------



## ratbasket (Apr 26, 2014)

Tri-fold poster boards are awesome for making play-pens! you can just clip them together with binder clips and then you can fold them up when you aren't using them.


----------



## Pandora and Luna (Jul 4, 2015)

That's a great idea! What would I clip the trifolds together with, though?


----------



## raindear (Mar 3, 2015)

Binder clips: http://www.amazon.com/Officemate-Si...8&qid=1436399524&sr=8-2&keywords=binder+clips


----------



## Pandora and Luna (Jul 4, 2015)

raindear said:


> Binder clips: http://www.amazon.com/Officemate-Si...8&qid=1436399524&sr=8-2&keywords=binder+clips


Thank you!


----------



## Fanciestrats (Mar 10, 2015)

I started a thread about mine...this might help:
http://www.ratforum.com/showthread.php?273369-A-Cheaper-Playpen.....with-pics!!


----------



## Rattienewby (Aug 31, 2014)

^I made this exact play pen after seeing that post a few weeks ago and LOVE it!!!!!


----------



## Fanciestrats (Mar 10, 2015)

That is awesome to hear!!!


----------

